# mossberg ar .22 mags



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking to find spare mags for my. 22 mossber ar 15. Anyone know were i can buy some at? Tnx hg


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here ya go:

44MAG.com - Mossberg - Mossberg Tactical .22 25rd Magazine

How do you like your Mossberg? Comments, good or bad?


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Love it!
shot around 800 rounds thru it w/o any jams. Lot of people have issues with em but mines shootin great. Tnx for the info. HG


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad I could help!

What ammo are you using that is working so well? Just curious...


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

hemmigremmie said:


> Love it!
> shot around 800 rounds thru it w/o any jams. Lot of people have issues with em but mines shootin great. Tnx for the info. HG


So is mine, ive put about 500 threw mine now. Ofcorse i tore mine down the day i got it and deburred it, polished the feed ramp, cleaned up the mags, polished my trigger, put it all back together. Ive had a few stove pipes out of the 500 or so rounds but IMO its been very reliable. Its a blast to shoot and everyone always asks "may i ask how much you paid for that" when they see how accurate it shoots and how reliable they are a little shocked. Best $238. ive spent on a gun so far.


----------

